# Damn cockle burrs!!!



## Coach529

Damn things....my new routine seems to be get home, clean the birds, and then spend an hour picking my poor dog clean of the burrs!!

I have a 2 year old Gordon Setter and her long hair is a magnet for these darn things!! Any tips on how to prevent them, beside getting a short hair or not hunting!!

She seems to get them out of her legs and tail pretty well by herself, but her ears get them pretty bad!!

Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## always_outdoors

I go through the same thing with my springer/brittany.

Here is a tip.

Use a dessert fork. The wife won't be happy when she sees you using it, but it works great for getting cockleburs out.


----------



## Burly1

I use a sharp pen knife to get between the dog and burr. Just slice down one side, and they will usually pull free easily. Less trauma for the dog this way. Very little pulling. Half way through the season those pretty feathers on the legs are going to be pretty ragged looking anyway. The only other solution is to clip the hair short, not a good idea when the weather turns early as it has been this year. Burl


----------



## Springer

I use a Rake comb to clean my springer out. it is a t-handle comb with one row of spikes about a 1/4" apart. I have found that this works the best for burrs.


----------



## lecub

Here's a little preventive burr hint..a little cream rinse on the dog does wonders, not only do the burrs not stick but the dog does not smell like a slough when they get home. 
LE


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Get a spray on/leave in de-tangler. Something i've found that works really good is a product called ShowSheen. It's a horse product, but makes hair extremely silky. Spray on before or after hunting, give a few min. and go about the process of removing the burrs. I prefer to spray on after the hunt.

With the softer feel of the hair, the burrs tend to "slide" out more easily.


----------



## rowdie

I've used pam to spray on my springers ears and it seems to work, but their hair is a little greesy.


----------



## Coach529

Thanks for the advice guys.

After reviewing the options, the cream rinse option is a winner. I will try it out this weekend and give some feedback!!


----------



## DJRooster

Take your dog to the vet and have it shaved right before the season opens so it has short hair and this will take care of most of your burrs.


----------



## Dick Monson

I just use the coarse side of a regular comb. Works great--.39 cents, carry right in your vest and comb him out when you are out of the burrs. Watch the armpits.


----------



## HNTNWGN

I rub it with my wifes hair conditioner first, it really helps the burs slide out of my setter and golden.


----------



## Old Hunter

Last week I hunted with a friend who had a Gordon Setter. It came out of the field looking like someone had braided all his hair into cornrows. I have never seen a dog with burrs inbedded so bad into his fur. They worked for about 1 hour and got nowhere.I finally convinced them to use a clippers. I had a Springer when Iwas a youngster. I would trim the fur on his ears and his feathers before hunting season.


----------

